# M&P9, KKM vs OEM barrel



## Chad (Jul 3, 2013)

I've owned this one for a few years: M&P9(4.5" barrel), VTAC sights, APEX guts/trigger....






KKM vs Stock barrel











80rds @25yds offhand. Each target contains a 10rd group shot with each barrel:





Green = KKM barrel, Orange = Stock barrel

American Eagle:





KKM: 3.8", Stock: 5.0"





HST 147+P looked like they were not stabilizing. Bullet seemed to shoot well in the longer 5" KKM barrel(other post):





KKM: 3.5", Stock: 5.1"


----------



## lancero (Jul 3, 2013)

My VTAC model.  I need to get the APEX trigger kit....and apparently the KKM barrel


----------



## Chad (Jul 3, 2013)

Nice.

I think that Smith has made a changes to the barrels recently....you might be good to go. I've heard of a few other places doing or going to do barrels, I think APEX has one in the works from Bar-Sto and Storm Lake does barrels.


----------



## Johnboy (Jun 12, 2016)

Wow Very impressive difference, 
with a drop in part! I wonder if the accuracy potential increase would be worth a potential velocity loss, in a cut vs polygonal (Glock) barrel. The current issue Federal HST 147 gr. +P does almost 1100 fps from my admittedly fast barreled Gen 2 Glock 17 and 1050+ from others. I wonder what KKM velocities might be? "things that make you go Hmmmmmmmm"
Respectfully
j


----------

